# Navy shoulder strap for Aiguillettes



## jranrose (19 Apr 2008)

Hello,
Does anyone here have a better picture of the Navy shoulder strap for Aiguillettes.
Thanks
Jason


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Apr 2008)

Like this?







Yay google image search.... or are you looking for how they are worn?


----------



## tabernac (26 Apr 2008)

I believe he's talking about the black navy blue shoulder tab itself, not the aiguillette. A picture of a Naval Attache would do it.


----------



## jranrose (26 Apr 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> I believe he's talking about the black navy blue shoulder tab itself, not the aiguillette. A picture of a Naval Attache would do it.



Yes. I was refering to the shoulder knot.




Here is another one with the Full Dress shoulder cord.


----------



## TN2IC (29 Apr 2008)

I have seen one on a Lt(N)..... all I noted was how huge the "safety pin" under it was connecting it to the tunic. Yikes.


----------

